

Apple details next-gen multi-touch techniques for tablet Macs - nickb
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/08/08/28/apple_details_next_gen_multi_touch_techniques_for_tablet_macs.html

======
brfox
This is an article about a patent filing by Apple. When are people going to
cry fowl that Apple is abusing the patent system by trying to patent something
as obvious as multi-touch? Microsoft was demoing this technology years ago.

Just because Apple is filing a patent does not mean that it is about to be
introduced into the market.

